# Where to get an SR20DET engine swap?



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Where can I get an SR20DET engine? Is there a shop that does SR20DET swaps for you? And whats an estimated price for this engine swap?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

fukking a..this question has been asked a kabajillion times.. ill answer it for you tho =) even though you said you have a sentra ser, i'm assuming that this will be going into a 240sx..

s13 redtop sr20det: 200-205hp 2500$ front clip
s13 blacktop sr20det: 200-205hp 2700$ front clip (slightly newer than redtops)
s14 sr20det: 220hp 3000$
s15 sr20det: 250hp w/ 6speed trans 5000-7000$ (don't even think about it if you don't have the money)

there are shops all over the country that does sr20 swaps
since you live in california, it would be VERY easy to find one. one i would recommend is phas2motortrend. www.phase2motortrend.com for more info. they also have a lot of info about sr20det's and swaps on their site.

the front clips cost 2500-3000$ and the installation would run about 1500$ the mechanics of the swap is rather simple and you can even do it at home if you have the knowledge/equipment/tools.

the wiring will have to be redone because the sr and the ka are totally different.
1. you can get a s13/s14 factory service manual and trace every single wire back, one by one. they may always not work, trial and error is a pain in the ass
2. you can go to a shop and get it wired for about 500$ OR get a prewired harness to plug and play for about 200$ (A/C may not work unless further wiring is done. also, wiring on a s14 is a little more difficult than a s13)

phase2motortrend is the best 240sx/sr20det shop i know

We have a physical installation center for SR20DET motor swaps! Please email for appointments. 

Phase 2 Motortrend 13177 Ramona Blvd. Ste. #G, Irwindale CA 91706

Office Hours: Mon-Fri 10am-6pm Western

Tel:626-338-8314 Fax:626-338-8375

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

vsp3c: I am very much interested in your shop.

I am about to get a S14. 

Can you answer a few questions?

I see from your website the S14 engine is around 3700 dollars.

The installation would be 1500.

Are there any transmission parts that you recommend a coustomer has you install while your placing the engine in?

Have I missed any costs? It is not too bad a price for the car you woudl be getting.

If you could give an estimate of the total cost it would be awesome.

thanks!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i dont' work at phase2motortrend or own it. i just know it and know that it is a very good shop.

only thing i can think of flywheel and clutch.. it is easier to build engine (internals, gaskets, etc) and the transmission (flywheel, clutch, etc) before the engine is inside of the car..

the total cost of the s14 sr20det swap would run about 5200 (front clip + installation) i believe that phase2motortrend will install after-market parts for you if you want but they will charge you for the product/labor.


----------

